# Touchpad works on Ubuntu LiveUSB but not on Gentoo

## Neddih

Hello, 

I've installed Gentoo on my Asus Zenbook UX305CA but I can't seem to get my touchpad to work at all. I've tried configuring both the synaptics and libinput drivers but it simply does not detect my touchpad (nothing in /proc/bus/input/devices). I also tried the Gentoo and Debian live usb but without any luck. However, the Ubuntu detects my touchpad and it works perfectly. As you can see, it sees my touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices:

```

I: Bus=0018 Vendor=04f3 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Elan Touchpad"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-4/i2c-ELAN1000:00/input/input12

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event12 

B: PROP=5

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e520 10000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=663800013000003

```

What do I need to do to my Gentoo installation to make the touchpad work like it does so well on Ubuntu LiveUSB?

Thank you!

----------

## khayyam

Neddih ...

does it show as being enabled (0=on,1=off)?

```
% synclient -l | grep TouchpadOff
```

You might try explicting enabling it:

```
% synclient TouchpadOff=0
```

I similarly don't have anything in /proc/bus/input/devices but the trackpad (APPLETOUCH) functions none the less (using xf86-input-synaptics).

How have you tried to "configure"? I'm tempted to think there is a software issue because there have been other similar reports, but you'll have to provide details otherwise we have nothing to go on.

best ... khay

----------

## Neddih

On the Ubuntu live usb, when I do:

```

synclient -l | grep TouchpadOff

```

it returns:

```

TouchpadOff=2

```

However, when I try the same command on my Gentoo installation, it returns:

```

Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?

```

As for the synaptics configuration, I did exactly the same thing as suggested in this article https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics

I hope this clarifies my situation.

----------

## bytetrip

Any luck with this? I'm having a similar issue with an Asus Zenbook Pro touchpad. It worked in Ubuntu liveusb, and I've more or less copied the configs from there, but still have no touchpad.

----------

## cyberhoffman

Check your kernel config for these options:

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C
```

```
CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH
```

and maybe for:

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_SMBUS
```

----------

## roarinelk

And you also need

```

CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI=y

```

----------

